# 3g nano, puffer or killies?



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I thought about this as well when I was considering that 3 gallon picotope. I think dwarfpuffer.com recommends at least 5 gallons for the first puffer? but then I see people posts from people who have 1 puffer in smaller tanks than 5 gallons. I've never heard of dwarf puffers jumping. And they seem really entertaining/cute. What killies did you want to put in there? Any links/pictures?


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

Chances are great that if you put most species of killies in a lidless tank, you will end up with expensive fish "crisps" on your floor :angryfire . There are exceptions to this (annual species) but most will jump.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, as far as killies, I was thinking of the A. australe because I wanted to start with something simple and I had heard that these are a good starter killie but, I'd really hate to end up with a pair on dried up on the floor! 

Maybe I should look into the puffer. I was thinking that with a 3 gallon and no other inhabitants, the space might be ideal for one.

Volatile, did you end up getting a Picotope? What did you put in it?


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I ended up ordering an ADA Mini M tank this week. It's around 5 gallons, and I'm still wondering what to put in it. I've thought about 1 puffer, maybe even 2. And also neon tetras, cardinal tetras, glow light tetras, and rasboras, but scared the tank will be too small for those schooling fish. I would put a betta in it but I know it would commit suicide and jump out.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

A DP sounds best for both of you really.
they're cheap, small, fun, and petsmart selld them.

they're a fun little fish indeed.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

> I ended up ordering an ADA Mini M tank this week. It's around 5 gallons, and I'm still wondering what to put in it. I've thought about 1 puffer, maybe even 2. And also neon tetras, cardinal tetras, glow light tetras, and rasboras, but scared the tank will be too small for those schooling fish. I would put a betta in it but I know it would commit suicide and jump out.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Having the small size is cool until you try and think of something to put into it. You're probably right though, any kind of schooler would need more fish than a 3 gallon can probably handle. Nice pick with the ADA. I thought about it but just couldn't bring myself to shell out the cash for it.

I think I may have decided DP...unless I can figure a way to do a lid for the killie. It might not be a bad idea either way.


----------



## PureSnowChic25 (May 14, 2007)

Hi Digsy,

I have both dwarf puffers and killies; you could put ONE dwarf puffer in there, and as long as you take care of him well he should be ok. I had only THREE dwarfs in a 40 gallon tank and they were fine for a year, then as they started getting older they started picking on each other and biting each other, I had to split them all up.

I currently have blue gularis and gardeneri killifish and as stated they are jumpers; 99% of killies wouldn't be suited in a tank without a lid... 

The tetras and schooling fish would be ok as long as there aren't too many and you did frequent water changes. 

And last but not least, a betta would be a perfect addition, I've kept them in every size container from a quart to 40 gallons and they get along well anywhere and I have NEVER had one jump...

Just my 2 cents...
HTH, Cari


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

jebus! has no one heard of a scarlet badis??? come on people! they were once thought to be the smallest species of cichlid, and they have plenty of personality to be mistaken for one. they are however anabantidae, but don't go to the surface for air, even though they have a labrynthe organ. and they only get an inch in length, and they're gorgeous!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I've heard of them jumping too, plus, they're not the easiest to find.


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

my tank is covered, so i don't know if they jump. they're all wild caught though, females are essentially never imported because they're drab. if they did import females i would so have gotten a pair for my 5.5.... mine has never attempted to jump, and my lid is by no means tight fitting...


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks PureSnow, I appreciate the viewpoint of a person who has both! I think, at this point, that I've ruled out killies, even though that was why I bought the Picotope.  I didn't realize that it didn't have a lid. I wasn't at all thinking about the thing being frameless. I guess I'll just have to buy another tank for killies! My husband will be thrilled!


----------



## LeapingGnome (Apr 15, 2007)

What about just getting a clear acrylic sheet of hard plastic from home depot or somewhere, cut it to size and just sit it on top when you're not feeding? If you get a thin sheet, it is easy to cut, could even drill out a small finger hole to lift the lid up with or feed through.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Problem with the Badis badis (Dario dario) is that you can find the males if you look hard enough. Good luck finding a female.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Digsy,

Another thing about dwarf puffers, it is recommended that you keep them in a tank with a PH of 7. Well I am using ADA Aquasoil in my tank and that lowers the PH to 6-6.5 so i don't know if I can still get a puffer. I'm going to wait it out to see if the PH goes back up in a couple weeks. Just thought you might want to consider that if you are doing a planted tank with Aquasoil.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmm, that's another good point. I was thinking of using Aquasoil. I wonder if the pH is a hard and fast rule or if they can thrive in 6.5ish...any of you experienced DP owners know?

Also, LeapingGnome, I have thought of doing a lid but I'm thinking it will be pretty difficult to cut the rounded corners with any sort of precision and I think what I like most about the Picotope is how clean and uncluttered it looks. If there was some way to get it cut to fit really well, I might consider it. Not that I know the first thing about cutting acrylic but know that if I cut it myself, it would be a disaster!


----------



## riva (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a dwarf puffer in 6.5 ph water and the little guy seems fine.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

scarlet badis, can they go in a community with Small Rasboras, and Pygmy Cories


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Riva, I was hoping someone would chime in for a PH less than 7! I haven't purchased my puffer yet but am glad to hear the lower PH will work when I do.


----------



## Galactic Doug (Apr 14, 2006)

Digsy said:


> I just bought a 3 gallon Picotope and cannot, for the life of me, decide whether to get a dwarf puffer or get a pair of killies. I thought I had made my mind up on the killie pair but then heard that people were keeping 1 dwarf puffer in a 3 gallon and that is really tempting.
> 
> I plan on heavily planting the tank, either way and don't plan on any other inhabitants no matter which one I choose. Is there anything I should consider in making this choice? Also, the tank is frameless and therefore does not have any kind of lid...is this workable for either of these fish?


I have decided you should just acquire another 3 gallon tank then get both fish types...:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Doug


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

I vote for 1 DP!


----------



## carb850 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have 2 dwarf puffers in a 10G using aqua soil. My pH is right around 6.0 and they seem to be doing fine... I have had them for about 2 months now.

Also, so far mine are leaving alone my 2 Oto's and my shrimp (cherry's and amano's)


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Dp aren't as picky as some people think IMO. I have dps with my convict cichlids at around 7.5 and they are fine. The hardest thing for me was getting the little guys to eat.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

Gill said:


> scarlet badis, can they go in a community with Small Rasboras, and Pygmy Cories


Should be fine. They don't swim around a whole lot. I have one with some Gelius barbs, otto, and cherry shrimp and he doesn't really bother anyone. It'll probably be smaller than most of your fish.


----------



## riva (Apr 12, 2007)

I had to move my apple snails because mine would peck on them. I wouldn't trust small shrimp in there either.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

What foods are you having the best luck with for your DPs? I've read that people are breeding snails but will they accept anything else?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Bloodworms. You can train them to eat freeze-dried or frozen.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine would not touch freeze dried bloodworms, but they love frozen bloodworms.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I was kind of hoping they might accept frozen bloodworms because I have no desire to keep live bloodworms on hand! Will bloodworms and snails be a varied enough diet or should something else be supplemented on occasion?


----------



## carb850 (Mar 22, 2007)

Digsy said:


> I was kind of hoping they might accept frozen bloodworms because I have no desire to keep live bloodworms on hand! Will bloodworms and snails be a varied enough diet or should something else be supplemented on occasion?


I would like to know that myself. I had a moderate population of snails when I first introduced my DP's but they quickly eliminated them all. So for the past month or so they have been getting a 100% frozen bloodworm diet.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I feed mine 100% brine, she's perfectly healthy, and loves em!!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I didnt read the thread so this might have been mentioned. Puffers will jump out. Yes I have the 3gal pico and I had a total of 5 baby figure 8's and GSP's, they all jumped. Not sure if dwarf bb's will jump but they may


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

i feed my DP frozen brine shrimp once a week plus the loads of snails in the tank... its in my 55 with 30 other fish and its peaceful as long as it eats every day.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I keep a DP in a 4.3 gal cube. He refuses any prepared food..even mysis. I keep a snail farm, that's all he will eat. I keep mine with two orange shrimp. Great little fish! My PH is about 6.5-6.8. Check out the dwarf puffer forum for lots of info on their care.roud:
I tried killies, and frankly I don't see the draw in keeping them in a small tank. The male relentlessly pursued the female. I kept an acrylic piece over the tank at that time, but one day they both found the small opening near the filter.


----------

